# What type of cardio is the best way to lose weight?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I just read an article in a bodybuilding magazine thatsaid all you need to lose fat is three days a week ofcardio for twenty minutes. It said that low intensity,long duration cardio workouts are not the best way tolose fat and that a high intensity twenty-minute workoutis more efficient. Is this true? I don’t have [...]

*Read More...*


----------

